# BCS - napravio spisak



## qwqwqw

"A da pređemo na „Ti“?

Ukoliko si fino vaspitana i kulturna osoba, ovo pitanje obavezno moraš postaviti svakome s kime si do juče bio na „Vi“, a u međuvremenu si mu *napravio spisak*.

Još jedno?  Šta znači ovde "*napravio spisak" *tačno?

Hvala ljepa.


----------



## IiIiIiIi

Napraviti spisak-To make a list


----------



## tosamja

Немам појма шта би то могло да значи у овом контексту. Звучи као неки фразеологизам, али, ако је стварно тако, онда свакако није баш распрострањен, пошто га лично никад нисам чуо.


----------



## qwqwqw

Добро, хвала.


----------



## magique.fs

qwqwqw said:


> "A da pređemo na „Ti“?
> 
> Ukoliko si fino vaspitana i kulturna osoba, ovo pitanje obavezno moraš postaviti svakome s kime si do juče bio na „Vi“, a u međuvremenu si mu *napravio spisak*.
> 
> Još jedno?  Šta znači ovde "*napravio spisak" *tačno?
> 
> Hvala *ljepa.*




Hvala *lijepa.*


----------



## qwqwqw

Yes, that's the way it is in the Montenegrin pravopis too.  I just can't catch up with everything.  Too much, too much.

Hvala (no e here).


----------



## Duya

I think that _napravio spisak_ here refers to common rude expression _jebati sve po spisku_ (!), which means that you abuse/swear someone systematically, meticulously. As if, when you have accumulated grievance towards someone and let it all out.


----------



## qwqwqw

I think you're right.


----------



## tosamja

Duya said:


> I think that _napravio spisak_ here refers to common rude expression _jebati sve po spisku_ (!), which means that you abuse/swear someone systematically, meticulously. As if, when you have accumulated grievance towards someone and let it all out.



импресивно! чинило ми се да би могло бити нешто у том правцу, али ми није падала на памет та веза коју сте ви уочили.


----------



## tosamja

qwqwqw said:


> Yes, that's the way it is in the Montenegrin pravopis too.  I just can't catch up with everything.  Too much, too much.
> 
> Hvala (no e here).



It's already quite challenging to catch up with the fact that there's such a thing as the Montenegrin pravopis


----------



## qwqwqw

Come on now, give these guys some leeway.


----------



## slavic_one

tosamja said:


> It's already quite challenging to catch up with the fact that there's such a thing as the Montenegrin pravopis



Samo se nadam, za njihovo dobro, da im nisu i pri pravopisu pomagali hrvatski lingvisti...


----------



## qwqwqw

The pravopis is actually done very well.   If I only had the time to read it all.


----------



## Милан

slavic_one said:


> Samo se nadam, za njihovo dobro, da im nisu i pri pravopisu pomagali hrvatski lingvisti...


Dana 10. jula 2009. godine predstavljen je prvi pravopis crnogorskog jezika čiji su autori:
Milenko Perović, profesor iz Novog Sada, Ljudmila Vasiljeva, profesor univerziteta u Lavovu, Ukrajina, i Josip Silić, penzionisani profesor iz Zagreba.

Kao što vidiš sve pravi Crnogorci.


----------



## slavic_one

Милан said:


> Dana 10. jula 2009. godine predstavljen je prvi pravopis crnogorskog jezika čiji su autori:
> Milenko Perović, profesor iz Novog Sada, Ljudmila Vasiljeva, profesor univerziteta u Lavovu, Ukrajina, i Josip Silić, penzionisani profesor iz Zagreba.
> 
> Kao što vidiš sve pravi Crnogorci.


Aha! Ja znam da je Silić pomagao pri tvorbi crnogorskog, ali sam mislio da se radilo o gramatici. Zapravo je riječ o tom pravopisu. Ok, onda je to stara i znana informacija. Hvala.


----------



## slavic_one

A ne ne, ipak se radilo o gramatici. Iz Jutarnjeg:

"Crnogorski pravopis usvojen je krajem 2009., a godinu dana nakon toga izašla je i prva Gramatika crnogorskog jezika."

"Crnogorska je vlada još 2007. za rad na pravopisu i gramatici angažirala crnogorskog lingvista *Adnana Čirgića*,  a on je u pomoć pozvao hrvatske jezikoslovce. Nakon što je izašao  pravopis na kojem je radio i ugledni hrvatski jezikoslovac *Josip Silić*,  Čirgića se optuživalo da je kroatizirao crnogorski jezik. Kada su pak  Čirgić i Silić izdali Gramatiku crnogorskog jezika, u medijima su se  pojavile tvrdnje kako je Gramatika crnogorskog jezika ustvari “na  crnogorski prevedena Gramatika hrvatskoga jezika za gimnazije i visoka  učilišta *Josipa Silića* i *Ive Pranjkovića*”."


----------

